# Audi Q5 Platform-Shared Porsche Crossover Name Changes to Macan



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Porsche has announced today a name change for its small Audi Q5-based crossover. Dubbed "Cajun" during development by Porsche themselves, Cajun was the believed nomenclature for the crossover that's been seen testing wearing Audi Q5 bodywork from the Nurburgring to northern Sweden. That name is officially changed though, confirmed as "Macan" by Porsche just this morning.

Unlike the Cayenne that's built in the same plant and on the same line as the Audi Q7 and Volkswagen Touareg, Porsche has confirmed that its Leipzig facility will build the Macan. Given the aforementioned Cayenne and company will be migrating also to Audi's MLB platform set for which the Macan is bound, it wouldn't be all that surprising to see the Cayenne shift to Leipzig as well once the new generation is introduced.

Read the full press copy below and see * Q5-bodied spy photos of the Macan HERE. *












> NEW PORSCHE MODEL TO BE NAMED MACAN
> 
> •*New Porsche sports car in the sports utility segment has been given the name Macan
> •*The Macan will be built at the Porsche factory in Leipzig, Germany
> ...


----------

